# Tại sao nên đi du học Đài Loan? - Catiedu



## PNHan111 (11 Tháng chín 2021)

*Tại sao nên đi du học Đài Loan? - Catiedu*
*Nội Dung Chính*​*1. Văn hóa và nền giáo dục Đài Loan.
2. Con người, văn hóa và nền giáo dục Đài Loan.
3. Những điều nên trải nghiệm ít nhất 1 lần khi du học tại Đài Loan.*
Đài Loan – hòn đảo xinh đẹp nằm ở rìa của Đông Nam Á, được biết đến bởi những hồ nước nguyên sơ, những dãy núi tuyệt đẹp và những đường bờ biển lãng mạn ấn tượng, vốn là điểm đến ưu tiên của bất kỳ du khách nào khi lựa chọn du lịch Châu Á. Đi cùng với nền du lịch cuốn hút là nền giáo dục thuộc top đầu thế giới. Hai yếu tố này đã khiến Đài Loan trở thành tâm điểm của thu hút sự chú ý của sinh viên quốc tế đến du học tại đây.Cùng Catiedu tìm hiểu về những lý do thuyết phục bạn đến du học tại Đài Loan nhé!






*1.Văn hóa và nền giáo dục Đài Loan.*_
*1.1 Văn hóa – Truyền thống lâu đời*_
Đài Loan sẽ là điểm đến lý tưởng đối với những du khách thích du lịch văn hóa, bởi người dân nơi đây vẫn giữ lại được nét văn hóa truyền thống với một loạt lễ hội được tổ chức quanh năm.
Giống như nhiều nước châu Á, Tết Nguyên đán là lễ hội quan trọng đối với người Đài Loan. Như nhiều nước châu Á khác, Tết Nguyên Đán là lúc mọi người xua bỏ hết những điều cũ kĩ của năm đã qua và đón chờ những điều tốt đẹp mới. Cùng với không khí ấy Lễ hội pháo hoa Yanshui Beehive Fireworks diễn ra tại làng Diêm Thuỷ, Đài Nam cũng vô cùng náo nhiệt.Song những ngày đầu xuân không nên bỏ lỡ lễ hội đèn trời Bình Khê (Pingxi) được tổ chức thường niên tại hòn đảo xinh đẹp này.
Ngoài ra bạn cũng có thể tham gia Lễ hội văn hóa Bảo Sinh Một lễ hội tôn giáo dân gian của người Đài Loan diễn ra từ ngày 1/4 đến 27/5 hằng năm.Và hoàn toàn không nên bỏ lỡ Lễ hội đua thuyền rồng Lộc Cảng (Lukang) hay Lễ hội múa sư tử đặc sắc là dịp để người dân quảng bá văn hóa du lịch, ẩm thực, di tích địa phương… đến với đông đảo du khách.





*1.2 Nền giáo dục Đài Loan.*
Trong mấy năm trở lại đây đến Đài Loan du học là lựa chọn của rất nhiều bạn trẻ và các bậc phụ huynh Việt Nam. Vậy lý do đâu mà nền giáo dục Đài Loan được thế giới chứng nhận và luôn lọt top đứng đầu về chất lượng đào tạo? Cùng Catiedu tìm hiểu nhé!
Giáo dục Đài Loan được đánh giá là một trong những nền giáo dục chất lượng cao của châu Á. Môi trường học tập ở Đài Loan thân thiện, chất lượng tốt, chi phí thấp, nhiều cơ hội học tập và nghiên cứu… phù hợp với du học sinh Việt Nam. Chính phủ Đài Loan luôn dành nhiều sự quan tâm và đầu tư cho giáo dục nước nhà. Mấy năm trở lại đây để thúc đẩy sự phát triển giáo dục, nhiều chương trình hợp tác đã được xúc tiến giữa Đài Loan và Việt Nam.
Ưu thế vượt trội của du học Đài Loan là học phí thấp, khoảng 2.500 USD/năm, chất lượng giáo dục cao. Một số trường đại học của Đài Loan được xếp vào top 1000 trường đại học có chất lượng trên Thế giới.






Giáo dục Đài Loan được đánh giá là một trong những nền giáo dục chất lượng cao của châu Á. Môi trường học tập ở Đài Loan thân thiện
Chính phủ Đài Loan luôn dành nhiều sự quan tâm và đầu tư cho giáo dục nước nhà. Mấy năm trở lại đây để thúc đẩy sự phát triển giáo dục, nhiều chương trình hợp tác đã được xúc tiến giữa Đài Loan và Việt
Đài Loan thực sự là môi trường tốt để học tiếng Trung, bên cạnh đó thì bạn cũng có cả cơ hội để học tiếng Anh. Có thể nói Đài Loan dành cho bạn một cơ hội tuyệt vời để cùng một lúc có thể vừa học chuyên ngành vừa thực hành cả hai thứ tiếng: Trung và Anh.
Để khuyến khích các du học sinh nước ngoài đến Đài Loan học tập và nâng cao giao lưu trong lĩnh vực giáo dục đào tạo, Đài Loan hiện nay có 3 loại học bổng chính: học bổng đại học, học bổng thạc sĩ, học bổng tiến sĩ.
_Xem thêm:_ Du học Đài Loan - Catiedu
*2. Con người, khí hậu, ẩm thực
2.1 Con người*
Đài Loan có nhiều dân tộc, chủ yếu là dân tộc Hán, dân tộc Mông Cổ, dân tộc Hồi, dân tộc Mèo, dân tộc Cao Sơn,... Trong đó dân số dân tộc Hán chiếm trên 97% tổng dân số. Cộng đồng dân tộc Hán chủ yếu gồm người miền nam Phúc Kiến và người Khách Gia. Phần lớn người miền nam Phúc Kiến có quê quán Thuyền Châu hoặc Chương Châu tỉnh Phúc Kiến, và phần lớn người Khách Gia có quê quán Mai Châu và Triều Châu tỉnh Quảng Đông.
*2.2  Khí hậu*
Đài Loan có khí hậu cận nhiệt đới với bốn mùa xuân, hạ, thu, đông với sự dịch chuyển mùa diễn ra rất rõ ràng, nên cần chuẩn bị quần áo theo mùa.
- Mùa xuân từ tháng 3 đến tháng 4 vào buổi sáng và buổi tối trời lạnh còn ban ngày thời tiết ấm, núi đồi, cỏ hoa, cây cối tràn đầy sức sống, tháng 3 trời còn rét, tháng 4 trời ấm dần lên.
- Mùa hè từ tháng 5 đến tháng 8, thời tiết nóng ẩm nhiệt độ từ 25 đến 35oc, thường có nhiều mưa bão.
- Mùa thu từ tháng 9 đến tháng 11, nhiệt độ từ 22 đến 25o trong xanh, thời tiết đẹp, tháng 11 có những ngày lạnh như mùa đông.
- Mùa đông từ tháng 12 đến tháng 2, nhiệt độ thấp hơn 20oc, thường có mưa nhỏ.
*2.3 Ẩm thực.*
Nền ẩm thực trong văn hóa truyền thống của Đài Loan đa số ảnh hưởng từ các tỉnh phía Nam của Trung Quốc. Tuy nhiên, do sự cai trị của Nhật Bản trong 50 năm, ẩm thực của Đài Loan ít nhiều ảnh hưởng. Vì thế, cách chế biến, hương vị và cách bài trí cũng thể hiện sự tinh tế của người Nhật.
Người Đài Loan ăn cơm, mỳ, bánh bao và các loại bánh làm từ bột mỳ có nhân thịt. Thức ăn hay xào nhiều dầu mỡ, canh hầm, canh gà. Họ ăn rất cay, ít ăn các món luộc. Trong các món ăn hay nêm xì dầu, ớt quả phơi khô, thuốc bắc. Vậy nên thức ăn có mùi vị rất đặc trưng để du học sinh đáng để trải nghiệm ở nước này. Ngoài ra, họ hay làm các món mỳ nấu, bánh sủi cảo, vằn thắn, bánh bao,…






*3. Những điều nên trải nghiệm ít nhất 1 lần khi đến Đài Loan
-Tham quan thành phố Đài Bắc: *Du lịch Đài Loan – thủ phủ Đài Bắc, là trung tâm công nghiệp tập trung nhiều lao động giá rẻ, nhiều trung tâm mua sắm, khu thiết bị công nghệ cao với biểu tượng là tháp Đài Bắc cao 101 tầng. Bạn có thể ngồi nhâm nhi tách cà phê hay thưởng thức những món ăn trên tầng thượng của toà tháp Đài Bắc 101, bạn sẽ có cơ hội nhìn ngắm toàn cảnh thành phố lúc lên đèn.

*




-Dạo chơi bên hồ Nhật Nguyệt:* Đây được xem là hồ nước lớn nhất tại Đài Loan, được bao bọc xung quanh bởi những ngọn núi tuyệt đẹp. Sở dĩ có tên gọi như vậy vì phía đông của hồ giống như mặt trời trong khi phía tây lại giống với mặt trăng một trong những nơi không thể không đến khi đi du lịch Đài Loan.





*-Tắm suối nước nóng Bắc Đẩu:* Du lịch Đài Loan nếu bạn muốn được thư giãn, nhất định phải ghé thăm Bắc Đầu, một huyện nằm ở phía Bắc của Đài Bắc. Với vị trí nằm ở ngay đầu của một đường đứt gãy giữa hai lục địa, vì thế ở nơi này có rất nhiều suối nước nóng. Nơi đây cũng có rất nhiều các khách sạn và những khu tắm riêng.

*




-Ngắm cảnh tại công viên quốc gia Taroko:* Taroko là một trong bảy công viên quốc gia ấn tượng và nổi tiếng bậc nhất ở Đài Loan. Nằm giữa Taroko là một ngôi đền tuyệt đẹp với khung cảnh xung quanh tựa như mùa xuân. Sinh viên quốc tế có thể đi dạo trên những viên đá cẩm thạch, và ngắm hoàng hôn trên sông Liwu một địa điểm không thể bỏ khi đi du học Đài Loan.





*-Thưởng thức những ly trà sữa đúng chất Đài Loan:* Món đồ uống hấp dẫn ở Đài Loan. Thức uống này được pha từ trà, sữa và bột khoai mỳ. Buổi tối, sau những giờ học tập mệt mỏi, du học sinh có thể ngồi thưởng thức một ly trà sữa và ngắm cảnh đường phố và bầu trời về đêm ở Đài Loan.
*-Ngắm mây trên đỉnh núi A Lý Sơn (Alishan):*Vùng núi Alishan là nơi có diện tích trồng chè lớn, nằm xung quanh các đồi ở các độ cao khác nhau. Để có thể leo lên đỉnh bạn phải đi men theo các con đường mòn do chính người dân bản địa nơi đây tạo ra, cũng nhờ vậy mà bạn có thể chiêm ngưỡng được những đồn điền tuyệt đẹp, những thác nước trắng xóa, băng qua những ngôi nhà của người dân bản địa. 






Catiedu đã mang đến bạn những điều lý tưởng nhất trong chuyến du học tại Đài Loan. Catiedu có thể giải đáp những thắc mắc và chương trình du học Hàn Quốc bạn có thể  truy cập Catiedu  để được hỗ trợ tốt nhất nhé!
*HỌC VIỆN ĐÀO TẠO TRỰC TUYẾN CATIEDU*
 0838.068.068 - 0777.255.777 - 0943.11.33.11





 Lợi ích đăng kí xét tuyển cao đẳng trực tuyến.


----------

